# CES Panasonic, Samsung and LG video coverage



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Some of the very best information that came out of CES is the huge library of videos in the form of interviews, summaries and the exhibitors' staged presentations.

Here is my collection of videos I took while touring CES. Let this thread be dedicate to the best CES videos. Post any CES videos you find so we can discuss what is said and learn about these emerging technology advancements. I have a few more videos to upload. 

Here's a few of my favorite from my iPhone 4S CES 2012 videos:































Enjoy,

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Jordan Burchette and Greg Lee take a look at Panasonic's top of the line plasma unveiled at CES 2012:

http://youtu.be/rcBcobTybvQ

Panasonic's CES Video presentation:

http://youtu.be/R-o9jSc7tyE

AVForum Panasonic CES Interview:

http://youtu.be/xPbBB9n_8zU

-Robert


----------

